# help...it hurts my shoulder



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have a 12 gauge Mossberg shotgun. Every time I shoot it, my shoulder gets a pounding. If I hold it too loose, it hits my shoulder. If I hold it as tight as I can, it still beats on my shoulder. Placing it in the muscle part still hurts. The only way I've found to use this shotgun is to wing it from the hips, which does not provide much accuracy.

I've been told there are such things as paddings that go on that part of the gun. Has anyone used these; and if so, do they work?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

They make recoil pads, for most all shotguns, and they do help a little.
12 gauge shotguns are going to kick, some worse than others.
Heavier guns seem to shoot softer
You might look into a 20 gauge, way softer
Midway USA has a pretty good selection


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cornhusker said:


> They make recoil pads, for most all shotguns, and they do help a little.
> 12 gauge shotguns are going to kick, some worse than others.
> Heavier guns seem to shoot softer
> You might look into a 20 gauge, way softer


And from what I have read, it does just about the same amount of damage to bone and muscle as a 12 gauge.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

There are slip on pads that provide additional cushion, but, without modification to the length of the stock, they extend the length of pull (distance between the trigger and the butt). If the shotgun is already too long for you, extending the length of the stock further is going to make the "felt" recoil harsher. 

If you want to go the recoil pad option, I would recommend having the stock cut to the proper length for you, and a proper pad fitted. Usually costs around $50-75 with the cost of the new pad factored in. 

If you go that route, make sure that the person modifying the stock knows what they're doing, and sizes you properly. Most self-styled experts and shade tree gun plumbers will try to size a shooter by putting the gun in the crook of their elbow and measuring to the tip of the trigger finger - that's bunk gun science that seems like it will NEVER go away. Measuring like this only takes into account the length of the forearm. In reality, people are all built differently, and forearm/upper-arm length is seldom exactly the same. Too, chest build has at least as much to do with proper stock length - especially in ladies. Height and arm length being equal, a slight-built woman with A cups needs a longer stock than a thicker-built woman with Ds. 

Bottom line - if they person you take it to to be cut starts off by putting the butt in your elbow and seing where your trigger finger ends up, politely tell them you've changed your mind and walk away. The correct process for sizing your stock is more complicated than can be described in a single post, but you'll know you're being measured properly when the gunsmith has you mount the shotgun with your eyes closed, has you open your eyes, and takes measurements of where your eye ended up - and repeats the mount/open/measure process several times. 

Having someone size your stock properly will not cost you a single dime more than having it done by one of the elbow-to-finger hacks, and the results will make a world of difference.

After you get the stock sized, buy the reduced-recoil equivalent of whatever you're shooting (buckshot, slugs, birdshot whatever), and you'll never be afraid of pulling that trigger again. I've rigged up 12 gauges for 9 and 10 year old girls before, and got nothing but smiles after they shot it the first time.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Twelve gauge recoil can be pretty wicked! You're not the first, and ammunition makers produce special low-recoil loads in 12 gauge.

Look on the side of the box for the "dram equivelent" (amount of gunpowder), and the weight of the shot charge (weight of payload). You want to avoid names like "Heavy Game Load". These will have a dram equivelent of 3.75 or 4.0 drams, and a shot weight of 1 3/8 or even 1 1/2 oz of shot.

Select boxes labeled as "Light Target Load" or "Target Load". These are likely to be 2 3/4 dram eq. and only shooting 1.0 oz of shot.

So, by selecting the loads with lower gunpowder loading and less shot, you'll have a lower recoiling gun.

The second thing you can do is have a recoil pad (or a thicker one) installed on the buttstock. If you're handy with tools and working with wood, you could put it on yourself. If not, they make slip-on pads that you just add to the back. They'll more bulky and will look tacky, but they will soften the recoil.

The third option is to buy a shooting vest/jacket with a build-in recoil pad, sewn right into the fabric.

The forth is a custom-made stock that is personally fitted to you. The way the comb of the stock drops and how the stock welds to your check has an influence in how you feel the recoil. A badly fitting stock could be 90% of your problem.

One final note is that both option 2 and 3 will change how the gun mounts onto your shoulder, which may or may not be a good thing. Option 4 is for professional shooters that are in competition where no expense is too great to guarranty a winning match.

Good luck!


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Have you shot other 12ga.? did they seem to kick as much? The shotgun might not "fit" you.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

As others have said, get a good recoil pad - there are ones that slip over the butt end of the stock but it will alter your Length of Pull (LOP). Plus shooting vests with a pad or shirts, etc. are helpful. And whatever you do, hold it firm to your shoulder and not loose.

I shoot sporting clays which are 100 shells in a couple of hours, and tournaments maybe 300-400 in one day. And I never bruise but sometimes a bit sore; not much.


----------



## moeh1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Limbsaver is the patented brand of recoil pads that is very popular, I have them on some of mine. They have a number of them custom fit to replace you existing butt pad, instead of slipping over. Walmart has good pricing on them.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all for the information. I've had only 22 rifles before and a few years ago I purchased a Glock 37, which I just love. I've never had a 12 gauge.

I will check out Wal-Mart's to see if they have any recoil pads there. I will also make some phone calls to the local gunshops to see what they offer in the way of assistance in fitting a recoil pad to my gun. I also think I'll talk with them about the vests as that seems a real easy route to take for me. (Writing down all you've suggested and keeping it in my purse for the next trip I make.)

Thanks again.

I just checked to see what shots I've been using. I have 3 boxes:
1. Winchester Rifled Slugs (hollow point) 12 gauge 2-3/4 inches 1600 FPS velocity 1 oz slug

2. Federal Hi-power shotshells/cartouches 12 gauge, 1-1/4 oz shot 2-3/4 inches 3-3/4 dram EQ 6 shot

3. Federal Hi-power shotshells/cartouches 12 gauge, 1-1/4 oz shot 2-3/4 inches 3-3/4 dram EQ 4 shot

From what you have all said, I believe the ammunition may be contributing to my discomfort a bit.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

That is why I stick with the Rem 870. I have shot the Mossberg 500 and don't like the recoil on it. The 870 I can deal with much better.

I started reloading my own 7/8 oz 12 ga load and I can shoot two flats of shells in a day if I wanted to. (500 rounds)


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

I've had the same issue here, so I bought a 12 ga. semi auto and the recoil feels a lot less for me.


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

reduced recoil rounds ( Looks like you are shooting some pretty decent loads. I haven't tried reduced recoil yet though)
recoil pad/stock ( I have an ATI with a Scorpion X2 pad which I LOVE. I needed a shorter
stock and gave it a go.)

I also found that if I didn't * FIGHT* the recoil as much and kinda rolled with it a TINY bit, it reduced soreness and bruising. My DH didn't believe me and now has a big purple softball bruise in his armpit/shoulder LOL



Oh yeah.. Slugs about landed me on my grits. Waaaaaaaay different ballgame than shooting some light target loads lol


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I have some 3 1/2" bear load slugs you need to try.


:trollface


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

motdaugrnds said:


> I just checked to see what shots I've been using. I have 3 boxes:
> 1. Winchester Rifled Slugs (hollow point) 12 gauge 2-3/4 inches 1600 FPS velocity 1 oz slug
> 
> 2. Federal Hi-power shotshells/cartouches 12 gauge, 1-1/4 oz shot 2-3/4 inches 3-3/4 dram EQ 6 shot
> ...


Those are all pretty stout loads. You will gain a lot of ground just by finding lighter loads. They can be had in every one of those categories, just look for a lighter payload (OZs) or lower dram equivalent. Firing many 1 oz. slugs at 1600 feet-per-second would rock any man on this forum - don't let them tell you otherwise. 

FarmerJ pointed out that their Remington 870 kicks less, which is does, but that is because it is a heavier gun. It's got a steel receiver vs. the aluminum one on your shotgun. Fit, and experience level, and voodoo aside, there are only three ways to make a gun kick less - throw a lighter bullet, throw it slower, or throw it from a heavier gun. Those are the laws of physics, and they can't be overcome. 

If your post was about which shotgun to buy for a recoil-sensitive shooter, I would have recommended the 870, but you've already got the Mossberg, and it is a quality shotgun that you will pass on to your grand-daughter some day. No worries there. You just need to focus on making it work for you.

First order of business is to get some ligher loads. Get some reduced recoil slugs - look for 1 oz or 7/8 oz, around 1050 feet per second - and get some "light game loads" - same #4 and #6 shot, but maybe 1 1/8 oz, and 3 dram equivalent. Those will kill stuff just as dead, but won't buck you nearly as hard. 

Next, get someone to shorten the stock and fit a better recoil pad. No need to go with the custom "competition" adjustable combs and such mentioned above - just get the length right. It doesn't take fancy/expensive equipment to do it properly. The only things required are a bandsaw, a disc sander, and a little know-how on fitting a shotgun stock. The purpose of the sizing process I mentioned is that when you mount the shotgun to your shoulder, your eye will _naturally_ end up where it needs to be to sight down the barrel and you won't be fighting the shotgun into position. The end result is that you'll be able to quickly throw the shotgun to your shoulder, point it at your target, pull the trigger, and watch the deer/coyote/home-invader crumple down all before you even realize that the gun kicked you. 

If possible, get the fitting and buy the new shells at the same time. The combined difference will be so big that you won't think you're even shooting the same gun.


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't think there is anything that kicks worse than shotgun slugs shot off of the bench for sighting in!! Shoot at a deer and they don't bother a bit. But, sighting in - Uff Da!!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Noone has asked yet so I will. Does your gun have a wood or plastic stock? If its a plastic stock, you can take the butt plate off and add some lead shot to the stock. A heavier gun will kick less than a lightweight gun.


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Those are all pretty stout loads. You will gain a lot of ground just by finding lighter loads. They can be had in every one of those categories, just look for a lighter payload (OZs) or lower dram equivalent. Firing many 1 oz. slugs at 1600 feet-per-second would rock any man on this forum - don't let them tell you otherwise.
> 
> FarmerJ pointed out that their Remington 870 kicks less, which is does, but that is because it is a heavier gun. It's got a steel receiver vs. the aluminum one on your shotgun. Fit, and experience level, and voodoo aside, there are only three ways to make a gun kick less - throw a lighter bullet, throw it slower, or throw it from a heavier gun. Those are the laws of physics, and they can't be overcome.
> 
> ...


Great info here. Learned something new. Thanks


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

weight of the gun has a lot to do with it.

and the 500 is definitely lighter than the 870

a proper fit and recoil pad are the first thing , holding it snug in the shoulder 

unless your shooting target loads , usually you shoot only a few times and often you don't feel it because it while your adrenaline is going .

I helped sight in a new 12ga semi auto , it was easy to carry but very hard on the shoulder , it was just so light , it hurt even as a semi auto , the hardest part is just sitting there and not anticipating the pain full recoil when sighting in with slugs at the bench.


----------



## S.A. Boggs (Oct 20, 2007)

Pick up an 870, add the compstock ($119.00) from Brownells and cut your recoil by 50%. I did this.
Sam


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Any padding will help. When I site my muzzleloader 50 caliber I will put a life jacket between me and the gun and that helps a lot. Otherwise, when hunting I have a lot of clothes on for padding. With no padding or heavy clothes I get beat up pretty good.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Try one of these for sighting in & load testing:










http://www.cabelas.com/product/The-Shooters-Friend-Recoil-Pad/740373.uts

Ugly as sin, but flat out works.

A friend introduced me to them about 10 years ago. I was giving him chit about showing up with one of those at a match with one his rifle (very nice Sharps 74 with killer wood). He let me try it, and at the next match I had one of those on my 4K silhouette rifle with exhibition grade wood, and I didnât care how goofy it looked (it slips off later anyway). 

70-80 rounds in the prone behind a .45-90 convinced of the utility. Now when I'm benching a big gun, it's the first thing I grab. 

Chuck


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Great information here. Thank you all so much. I'm definately going to get the lighter shots and will be talking with a man I found at the gun shop about shortening the stock. I pulled up that url you posted Chuck and will see what Wal-marts has that may be similar. It is just $20; so worth a try.

BTW the gun cost me over $300, has a nice wooden handle and is a demi-automatic.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

An ill fitting stock will bite you no matter what! I bought one of the 3 1/2" Mossberg guns when they first came out for calling. It would knock the hockey sticks outa me, even with field loads! Reach up and grab my cheekbone, even if I closed my eyes! Had to put a few layers of skirting leather on the butt, and then sew a cover over it, to get a length I could handle.

I've got a bud that's a small feller. Shoots a 300 win and can shoot it a lot! He has some kind of a recoil absorbtion???device in the buttstock. Not a pad, seems like he said it's mercury? I'll talk him next time I see him. Butt pads are ugly to me.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

littlejoe said:


> An ill fitting stock will bite you no matter what! I bought one of the 3 1/2" Mossberg guns when they first came out for calling. It would knock the hockey sticks outa me, even with field loads! Reach up and grab my cheekbone, even if I closed my eyes! Had to put a few layers of skirting leather on the butt, and then sew a cover over it, to get a length I could handle.
> 
> I've got a bud that's a small feller. Shoots a 300 win and can shoot it a lot! He has some kind of a recoil absorbtion???device in the buttstock. Not a pad, seems like he said it's mercury? I'll talk him next time I see him. Butt pads are ugly to me.


http://www.midwayusa.com/product/678973/graco-breako-mercury-recoil-reducer-standard-7-8-x-4-14-oz

http://www.mercuryrecoil.com/suppressors/index.htm#top#top


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Wife is recoil sencitive. We added a Kick ese recoil pad to her shot gn and that helped. Then we bought her a Remington shooting vest & jacket that have pockets to insert gel pads in the shooting shoulder either righ or left. The medium pads did the trick no more brusing.

 Al


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

http://www.brownells.com/search/index.htm?k=recoil+reducer&ksubmit=y


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey,
Years ago I won one a mossberg 500 in the short barreled pistol grip configuration. Done up nice in a hand made walnut box. that sits at the end of the bed looking like anything but a gun. 
back then I picked up a Choate but stock for it and it belted me so hard I gave the butstock to a buddy and put the pistol grip back on it the felt recoil was a lot less noticable. 
I have a 1100 and 11-87 for hunting. but when there is a noise at night, I pick up the pistol gripped gun.
Dutch


----------



## Apocalypse Boy (May 4, 2012)

I'm an unusually thin (some would say "scrawny") teenager and I've fired hundreds of rounds of 12 Gauge 00 Buck and rifled slugs through a Mossberg 500 in one sitting without issue. If I can handle it, so can you. If you're just sighting in or doing marksmanship practice/plinking, low-power loads should be okay. I definitely recommend a rubber recoil pad, it's illogical not to use one. Now, if you're actually _training (_as in point shooting, shooting while "moving off the X" etc.) then you need to use full power loads, whatever you plan on shooting a bad guy with (00 Buck, Slugs are for special purposes, Bird is too weak) because "reduced recoil" shells aren't as powerful. One thing every person that's ever been in a real gunfight will tell you is that when you start shooting your assailant, you'll wish you were hitting him with the biggest, baddest round imaginable because he WILL NOT stop fast enough (or on the first hit usually) 
In cases like this, you need to suck it up and drive on. After my couple hundred rounds of training, I had stock-shaped bruises on both shoulders (practice shooting ambidextrously in case your hand gets shot off/injured) and while it was uncomfortable, I did not complain and I did not stop. If you're shooting an assailant you CAN. NOT. STOP. and you can't use under-powered rounds on someone trying with 100% of their being to kill you (especially if they're on drugs) If you plan on fighting, you have to learn to suck it up and ignore/tolerate pain. 

If you're planning to just use your shotty for hunting/fun/etc. then completely ignore everything I just told you because it does not apply.


----------



## Apocalypse Boy (May 4, 2012)

(also, sorry for sounding rant-y, hope you work out your issues  )


----------

